# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Pajunen: ratikalla yli rajojen

## 339-DF

HS.fi kertoo http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135232492270 taas uusia lausuntoja Pajuselta, tällä kertaa joukkoliikenteen ja nimenomaan ratikan, ei vain metron, puolesta. Pajunen ilmoittaa kannattavansa ajatusta pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien yhteisestä yleiskaavasta, ja Pajusen mukaan tärkeintä kaavassa olisi se, että se korostaa joukkoliikenteen merkitystä. Pajusen mielestä yhteinen yleiskaava olisi tärkeä väline varsinkin raideliikenteen kehittämiseksi.

"Meidän on välttämätöntä kiihdyttää erityisesti raideliikenteeseen perustuvan joukkoliikenteen investointeja. Meidän on saatava raitiotievaunu kulkemaan yli kuntarajojen", hän sanoi.

----------


## teme

> "Meidän on välttämätöntä kiihdyttää erityisesti raideliikenteeseen perustuvan joukkoliikenteen investointeja. Meidän on saatava raitiotievaunu kulkemaan yli kuntarajojen", hän sanoi.


Eiköhän tässä haeta takaa Raide-Jokeria, muita kaupunkirajat ylittäviä raitiolinjoja ei tietääkseni ole edes tosissaan suunniteltu (siis viralliset tahot, kaikki kunnia TramWestille). Toisaalta HKL:llä olisi kalusto ja osaaminen pyörittää raitioliikennettä vaikka Vantaan poikkittaislinjalla, tosin voin kuvitella mikä sotku maksuosuuksista tulee jo jos ja kun HKL liikennöi ratikoillaan Raidejokeria...

----------


## Antero Alku

Olihan se mukavaa, kun juttu päättyi raitiotiehen. Mutta en ole aivan varma siitä, tarkoittikohan Pajunen ylipäätään raideliikennettä, joka puolestaan tarkoittaa virallisessa kielenkäytössä HKL:n metroa.

HKL on minusta oiva operaattori myös kuntarajojen ylittävään raitioliikenteeseen. Kunhan asiaa ei sotketa kaiken maailman ylikunnallisilla osakeyhtiövirityksillä. Jos Jokeria ajatellaan, ei se ole sen kummempaa kuin nytkään. YTV pyytää tarjoukset ja HKL-RV tekee sellaisen. Jos HKL:n tarjous miellyttää YTV:tä, se tekee sopimuksen ja sillä selvä. Ellei miellytä, ehkä Arrivan tarjous miellyttää.

Sen sijaan siitä syntyy riita, jos pitää perustaa osakeyhtiö, josta kaikki kunnat joutuvat maksamaan mutta vain yhdellä kunnalla on äänivalta. Ja sitten on pakko ostaa liikenne tältä. Tällaista sotkua ollaan jo kasaamassa Espoon metron kanssa. Helsinki on tilaamassa sinne vaunuja jo keskustelematta asiasta Espoon kanssa. Se on omituista, kuin toisaalla ollaan jo edetty asiallisella yhteistoiminnan pohjalla Junakalusto Oy:n puitteissa. Kun siinä on valmis kuvio, miksi se ei tilaa Espoon liikenteen tarvitsemaa kalustoa. Miksi meidän verorahoilla pitäisi rahoittaa Espoon maankäyttöratkaisuja, kun meillä olisi tarve itsellämmekin joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen?

Antero

----------


## vristo

Nyt "Suurkaupungin Hai" eli Hesarin kaupunkitoimittaja Kimmo Oksanen kirjoittelee blogissaan Helsingin kaupunginjohtajan, ylipormesteri Jussi Pajusen raideliikenteen laajentamisvisioista ja erityisen huomion ansaitsee tavoite nykyistä huomattavasti laajemmasta raitiotieverkosta. Mielenkiintoista kertakaikkiaan...

Suurkaupungin Hain blogi: Pajunen on joukkoliikenteen miehiä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurkaupungin Hain blogi: Pajunen on joukkoliikenteen miehiä


Päivän paperilehdessä oli aiheesta pidempi versio.

Mutta lukekaapas myös tältä foorumilta tutun Elmo Allenin asiantunteva kommentti raitioliikenteen kehittämisestä. Toivottavasti sitä jaksavat lukea sankat HS-blogien seuraajat myös. Hyvä Elmo!

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Mutta lukekaapas myös tältä foorumilta tutun Elmo Allenin asiantunteva kommentti raitioliikenteen kehittämisestä.


Oli tosi hyvä kirjoitus!

----------

